
What Language Do You Game In - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/What_Language_Do_You_Game_In_
======
khafra
The article presents a binary chioce between java applets and flash, with a
side of objective C. I've been thinking about trying my hand at a game in
javascript. It's the one universally adopted language, and with v8,
Squirrelfish, and Tracemonkey gaining ground it'll only become better.

